# Breeders in the north west of England



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi there, like the title says really are there any breeders in the north west of England I'm in Cheshire, and want to buy a hand reared cockatiel if u think u can help me please post, thank u  x


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you had a look at gumtree or preloved.com? They quite often have tiels for sale


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, do you specifically want a baby? I just came across a lovely looking tiel in cheshire, but he's 8.5 years old.

http://www.parrot-rescue.org.uk/portalid/0/Parrots/BirdlineParrotRehoming/LookingforHomesCompanion/tabid/59/Default.aspx

You might need to scroll down a bit. I'll edit if i find more


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

awwww thank you for a great link but it says hes nervous around babies i to have a baby so ideally a baby tiel would be better  x


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

and i keep checking gumtree and preloved, thank you for replying hun x


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I know a lovely lady in Newcastle-under-Lyme in Staffordshire - I believe this is only about a 45 minute drive from Cheshire.

If you want her details send me a private message as I don't think it's fair to post her details on here without asking her.

We got Bailey from her at 8 weeks old, he came to us very tame and is a very well adjusted little thing


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

i have inboxed you bailey's mum  xx


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck!

I'm in Bolton but my tiels wont have babies until late 2013 if I even get any off them. I'm not breeding but I have a bonded pair and will let them have ago when they are old enough. They will be tamed ;-)

Average price round here is £60-£70 for a hand reared baby. A shop in Manchester sells them but for over £100!


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

hopefully i'll have one by the end of 2013 but if not i'll bare you in mind  yes the ones i have seen that are hand reared go for around £50 i dont mind paying that bit extra but i would like to know the breeder and have photos and things like that, i have just go in touch with a lady who's tiel has just had 6 hatch so im hoping her waiting list isnt too long, and thank you  xx


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Would you go as far as Blackpool? Theres a shop here, mainly sells aquatics and reptiles but they sometimes have a good stock of cockatiels in.


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

blackpool is closer yes, whats it called does it have a website? xx


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It's called Blue Lagoon. I'm actually in the market for another bird too, i'm going to have a look at them like in the next half an hour lol. I'll post pics when i get back.


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

awww that would be excellent thank you hun  xx


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I can recommend the breeder Bailey's mum said. We got ours, Oscar, on Sunday from her. We had visited her the previous week after emailing her several times. Her breeding birds are in fantastic condition, I'm sure she polishes them! Oscar is VERY tame and we put a finger under his chest and he steps up. He will do this with anyone who wants to fuss him. Feel free to inbox me if there is anything specific you want know privately.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok here we go.
The whiteface one is this pic is now sold 









This second pic was harder to get, so i apologise for the quality. These birds seemed a couple weeks younger than the other two. It was hard for me to choose amongst the ones with the black patches and the white one! These ones had been having a little bit of fighting amongst themselves but they were adorable. The yellow one with it's back to the camera was actually a pied, not a lutino and had bright orange cheek patches.


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

awww how gorgeous are they, wasnt you who bought the white faced one was it??? lol, do you have an address or postcode for this shop please hun? xx


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

how much were they? xx


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

They're £46 each. And yes it might have been me lol :blush:

Its Blue Lagoon, 194 Central Drive, Blackpool, fy1 5eb.

They also had loads of budgies. Just the thought of my elderly budgie Bob having to put up with a new young thing put me off, but it was hard! Lol.


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

ha ha ha was it? look forward to seeing pics of your newbie, has he/she go a name yet?
thats brilliant thanks very much hun  xx


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Nah, hasn't got a name yet and it would have to be dna testing or waiting til i see some specific behaviours to figure out the sex. For now i'm just going with "he" though lol.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol aww bless I don't expect you to wait or anything but if you fancy another down the line I may have cinnamons or greys 

They can be kind of addictive! 

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Oni, I'll have to remember you! I want another 'tiel in the future, when I have the room, time and money for it, and I'd love a cinnamon girlfriend for my boy


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't tempt me Oni!

3 birds is my limit i think, and once Bob the budgie goes (bless her geriatric cotton socks), i'll be sticking with two tiels lol.


----------

